# Next iron chef question, anyone know?



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2007)

Hi to my favorite foodies.
I watched the Next Iron Chef thing on TVFoodnetwork as maybe many of you did also.
I'm confused.
Is Morimoto gone?
Is Mario Batalli gone?
I don't see their pix on the wall anymore.
Bobby F and Cat C were judges on the final Next Iron Chef but MM and MB weren't there.
Any answers would be appreciated.
Also, do you agree with the winner?
I thank Uncle Bob for telling me about August in New Orleans as it's now my favorite place in the world to eat so I wanted Chef John Besh to win.  Now I suppose I will have to someday go to Lola.


----------



## phinz (Nov 20, 2007)

Morimoto was there. In fact, he was quite funny during the judging. Perhaps Mario has left.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 20, 2007)

I haven't heard anything about their leaving.  I would not assume they are gone based on not being there for the judging...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> Hi to my favorite foodies.
> I watched the Next Iron Chef thing on TVFoodnetwork as maybe many of you did also.
> I'm confused.
> Is Morimoto gone?
> ...



I was wondering if one of them would be leaving, too, but they're all still listed on the Web site (although not on the title  ): Mario Batali - Masaharu Morimoto - Cat Cora - Bobby Flay - Iron Chef America - Show List A To Z - TV - Food Network 

re: pix on the wall, maybe they're just promoting Michael Symon for now. And they had three judges all along, although it was quite a surprise to have iron chefs judge the last one 

I was rooting for John Besh all along, but the last challenge, in Kitchen Stadium, I thought Symon did exceptionally well, and it seemed like the judges *really* did not like the dessert Besh made - I mean really, a swordfish dessert? Nice try, Besh.



LEFSElover said:


> Now I suppose I will have to someday go to Lola.



Do you mean NOLA (New Orleans, LA)? I've only been there once, but I loved it - gorgeous city, great food, lots of fun.

Did anyone see the one with Batali/Ray and Flay/Di Laurentiis? Giada jumping up and down in frustration because her water wouldn't boil was just *too funny*. And the look on her face when Cook Rachael beat Chef Giada was priceless.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I was wondering if one of them would be leaving, too, but they're all still listed on the Web site (although not on the title  ): Mario Batali - Masaharu Morimoto - Cat Cora - Bobby Flay - Iron Chef America - Show List A To Z - TV - Food Network
> 
> re: pix on the wall, maybe they're just promoting Michael Symon for now. And they had three judges all along, although it was quite a surprise to have iron chefs judge the last one
> 
> ...


 
1. MS seems to know his stuff and whoever it was that said, the last thing a person remembers is the last thing they ate meaning the dessert was obviously correct.
2. I do mean Lola which is in Cleveland Ohio> Michael Symon's restaurant.
3. Yes, I watched that Iron Chef with BF and MB and the two lady's and do agree, GDLR seemed stressed out to me too.
4.  Now that it's mentioned MM was there and did do some of the judging.  Now though, watching the Iron Chef with MS on his first challage, I did not see MB or MM's photo on the back wall, just BF and CC's.  So???


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2007)

LEFSElover said:


> 1. Michael Symon [and his laugh] when he used to have a cooking show just drove me bats.  Unfortunately for me, that laugh isn't infectious.  He seems to know his stuff and whoever it was that said, the last thing a person remembers is the last thing they ate meaning the dessert was obviously correct.



Funny how the same thing affects people differently  I thought his laugh was cute and it always made me smile - it sounded like he was having a great time.



LEFSElover said:


> 2. And no, I do mean Lola which is in Cleveland Ohio> Michael Symon's restaurant or else he's the head chef there, not sure.



Oh, sorry - I didn't remember that.



LEFSElover said:


> 3. Yes, I watched that Iron Chef with BF and MB and the two lady's and do agree, GDLR seemed highly stressed out to me too.
> 4.  Now that it's mentioned MM was there and did do some of the judging.  Now though, watching the Iron Chef with MS on his first challage, I did not see MB or MM's photo on the back wall, just BF and CC's.  So???



I don't know if that means anything or not. While TNIC series was going on, I was thinking it might be to replace Morimoto, since he's rarely chosen by the challengers. I found this discussion on Chowhound.com - Batali denies he's leaving: Batali Did Not Quit Iron Chef America - Food Media and News - Chowhound

But who knows? There's one way to find out - stay tuned!


----------



## middie (Nov 20, 2007)

And no, I do mean Lola which is in Cleveland Ohio> Michael Symon's restaurant or else he's the head chef there, not sure

Actually he owns two restaraunts here. Lola and Lolita. Unfortunately I never have the time or the money to go to either one.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2007)

On the final decision.  One of the attributes they judged was how they came across on TV--are they entertaining.  I think Besh is probably a better chef, but Symon is more outgoing and entertaining.  I think that is why he got the nod....


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

I kind of agree with Jeff here.
And to answer the original question - Mario is leaving the show.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> And to answer the original question - Mario is leaving the show.



Hi, Charlie. Where did you get this info?


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 20, 2007)

Mario is out completely at the Food Network.  He is persona non grata right now but no one knows exactly why that I've found.  

I hate that Michael won.  I wanted Besh, I think he's classier but with who the judges were, it was clear from the get go Besh would stick around to keep viewers interested in the competition but Michael was a shoe in for the win.  It's just a fact.  The way they did that show was kind of a joke to me.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 20, 2007)

He isn't out... 
Food Network Denies Firing of Mario Batali -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 20, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> He isn't out...
> Food Network Denies Firing of Mario Batali -- South Florida Sun-Sentinel.com


One, that story is old.  Two, no one necessarily said he was fired.  He could have walked away and FN could plausibly deny firing him.  Either way, he's out regardless of what a story that is several months old may say.  He's actually doing PBS right now.


----------



## college_cook (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought from the beginning that Besh would win, though I rooted for Symon the whole time.  I know Symon and Michael Ruhlman have a bit of a history; Symon was a big resource for at least two of Ruhlman's books.  And I think in the end, the reason they picked Symon was because he was willing to push his boundaries, and succeeded at it.  Sure, Besh was daring (or stupid, can't figure for sure) enough to attempt a last minute swordfish dessert, but it failed.  Heaving read Ruhlman's books and knowing that he, like I, is a stickler for proper technique, I know Symon likely has the better technical skills.  Even more than that though, I think Symon has a better understanding of American cuisine as a whole, than Besh who really knows everything about Cajun/Creole/Louisiana regional cuisine.  Besh pushed his southern Louisiana brand at every opportunity, and while he was good at it, it IS Iron Chef America, not Iron Chef Louisiana.  And yes, each of the existing Iron Chefs do have their own comfort zones that they generally function within, but they have all demonstrated the ability to succeed beyond their comfort zones, but Besh never did.

One final thing about Besh-  I totally agree with Ruhlman's critique of Besh's Watermelon Consomme',  it was NOT a consomme, and Ruhlan was correct in noting that.  That was simply sloppy naming or menu writing or w/e you want to call it on Besh's part.  He KNOWS it wasn't a consomme.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 20, 2007)

Well, thanks for adding one more bullet point to my "it was fixed from the beginning" list.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> One, that story is old.  Two, no one necessarily said he was fired.  He could have walked away and FN could plausibly deny firing him.  Either way, he's out regardless of what a story that is several months old may say.  He's actually doing PBS right now.



Do you believe Mario himself? Food Network Is Still Hot for Mario Batali - TV Guide News Report | TVGuide.com 

Do you know of a more recent story saying Batali is leaving? All one ones I've seen refer back to The New York Post's story in Sept.: Rumor Alert: Mario Batali isn't coming back to the Food Network - Slashfood


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 20, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Do you believe Mario himself? Food Network Is Still Hot for Mario Batali - TV Guide News Report | TVGuide.com


No, because that stories as old as the other one.  




GotGarlic said:


> Do you know of a more recent story saying Batali is leaving? All one ones I've seen refer back to The New York Post's story in Sept.: Rumor Alert: Mario Batali isn't coming back to the Food Network - Slashfood




I heard it from a person who was auditioning for The Next Food Network star a couple weekends ago and his lack of presence at the end of The Next Iron Chef seem to confirm his status as not being there.  He's got no shows on the network now.  How is he still associated if he has no shows and is off Iron Chef America?

I do know he wasn't standing there this week for the new episode.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 20, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> No, because that stories as old as the other one.



I don't see how the fact that it's from September means it's not true.



Callisto in NC said:


> I heard it from a person who was auditioning for The Next Food Network star a couple weekends ago and his lack of presence at the end of The Next Iron Chef seem to confirm his status as not being there.  He's got no shows on the network now.  How is he still associated if he has no shows and is off Iron Chef America?



Ah. I was hoping you had a public source for that info. re: having no shows, the Food Network itself says he has taped some episodes of ICA and will do some specials. 

Do Cat Cora or Morimoto hvae FN shows? If they do, I've never seen them.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Hi, Charlie. Where did you get this info?


 
They said it on TV that he is not going to do Iron Chef anymore. Or at least that what I understood


----------



## Robo410 (Nov 20, 2007)

Got no news on this.  But his shows have been phased out...obviously hasn't made a Molto episode in a few years.  And the all Emeril all the time network has become the all Rachel all the time when it's not Paula network.  PBS gets my vote for serious cooking shows, because even Bourdain gets tiresome grousing in foreign countries.


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 20, 2007)

I was all for Besh from the beginning.  I hate that Mario will not be there he was my favorite iron chef.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

There is no more cooking on the FN, it's either traveling or some psico babel. I kept basic 2 for cable just to get FN, but looks like I'm going to cansel it pretty soon here. It is waiste of money.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 20, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> I don't see how the fact that it's from September means it's not true.


 Things change.





GotGarlic said:


> Ah. I was hoping you had a public source for that info. re: having no shows, the Food Network itself says he has taped some episodes of ICA and will do some specials.
> 
> Do Cat Cora or Morimoto hvae FN shows? If they do, I've never seen them.


Well, it was public at the auditions.  I guess there's a difference between public and broadcast?  They did say, as Charlie pointed out, he's no longer doing ICA.  Cat doesn't and likely a Morimoto show wouldn't get ratings in America because of the language barrier.  They also subtitle him, even on the last Next ICA they had him subtitled.  

With no shows and him off of ICA, I'd say that's kind of confirmation that they've parted ways.


----------



## black chef (Nov 20, 2007)

*Was Mario Batali "fired" from food network?*

i recently read that FN canceled one of his shows (molto mario) and that he disagreed and said he would NOT do iron chef.

then, they said, "later."

any truth to this, or am i way late with old news?


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 20, 2007)

Humm ... curious .... where did you read that?


----------



## PytnPlace (Nov 20, 2007)

I read somewhere (can't remember where) that the Food Network did not renew his Show and now he's no longer one of the Iron Chef's . . . he's outta there.


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 20, 2007)

Well if so that was stupid on the part of the Food Network.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

Food Network, I think is in kohutz with restaurant business, and they don't want people to cook any more. They want us to go out more. So they are getting rid off good chefs and brink some bother shows for people to watch. That is how urban legends start, btw.


----------



## Constance (Nov 20, 2007)

I know for sure that the Food Network did not renew his or Sara Mouton's contracts, and that they are no longer on. As for the Iron Chef thing...I don't know. 
I doubt that either one of them is hurting for money, if they have any sense.

I like Sara, but never cared for her show. I did watch Mario, and learned a LOT from him, but he has always had an over-bearing attitude that is quite annoying.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 20, 2007)

They did the same thing to David Rosengarten way back when foodtv was only a year or two old.  Anyone remember his show, "Taste"? He was the Alton Brown of his time.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

There were few cooking, real cooking shows that they ditched.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 20, 2007)

I am glad you said it first.  I always felt that way too. Can't stand Bobby Flay as well. I think Alton Brown is about the only one on there I still watch anymore.  Usually I catch the local cooking shows on the weekends like Paul Prudhomme,  Lucy Zaunbrecher, and of course Justin Wilson.

Jim



Constance said:


> I know for sure that the Food Network did not renew his or Sara Mouton's contracts, and that they are no longer on. As for the Iron Chef thing...I don't know.
> I doubt that either one of them is hurting for money, if they have any sense.
> 
> I like Sara, but never cared for her show. I did watch Mario, and learned a LOT from him, but he has always had an over-bearing attitude that is quite annoying.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 20, 2007)

Tylor is a good guy, I like him a lot.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 20, 2007)

Here's one link: 

FOOD NET CHEF MARIO FLAMES OUT

and another:

Gastronomical Inspirations: Mario Batali and PBS: The New Food Network?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 20, 2007)

Cat Cora has a Kitchen Accomplished show on FN.  Is it still going this season?  I don't know.   But I love the kitchens they redo.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 20, 2007)

If Mario is gone, then FN is losing a great chef.  He was possibly, and IMO, the standout chef on the network.  Giada is cute, and her food is homey, and not too difficult to make.  But she understands that she's not in the same caliber as, say, Bobby Flay.  She is an accomplished cook for sure.  And what she brings to the table is interesting, and looks great, if limited in scope.  The same is true of Rachel Ray.

I also agree that FN isn't about teaching extraordinary cooking skills.  That's the domain of Le' Cordon Bleu, or ICA.  What FN is about, again in my opinion, is teaching the home cook a few tricks, and possibly opening the masses to a bit of experimentation, and getting out of their mac'n cheese comfort zones.

And don't even get me started on the Emerill shows.  Though he is a trained, and accomplished chef, his shows are purely schtic and entertainment.  How can you take seriously a guy who proffeses one year that to get a perfect turkey, you have to cook it breast-side down, and then the following year states that you start it in a 400' oven, with butter tucked under the skin, breast-side up?  He changes his advise frequently to keep the show "fresh", not accurate.  

I do like the Throwdowns from Bobby Flay, again as they are very entertaining.  And though he does get beaten often enough, he usually doesn't get beaten by very much.  And his food is genuinely good.  He is more willing to go out on a limb.

As for the Besh/Symon competition, I thought that Symon was the better chef, again because he came through with foods outside of his comfort zone, but not outside of his skill level.  I thought that Besh would win as he was had "the look" that was freindlier to the camera, and had competed on Iron Chef America and done fairly well.  I was happily suprized when Symon won.  I'm looking forward to see how well he does.

And for all of you Rachel Ray bashers, I am a fan of hers, not for her looks, and not for her quircky/perky presentations, but for her ability (with the help of FN) to assemble a meal, basically from scratch, that a home cook could make in thirty minutes.  

I don't really believe that most people are organized enough to put together the meals that she makes in that time-space.  But she shows that if you organize yourself, it can be done.  

Take FN for what it is.  It's certainly less harmfull to our society than are many of the mind numbing movies and programming available on most channels.

As a foodie, I liked Sarah Moulton, and Mario Batalli.  I could learn from them.  But I still watch FN occasionally, but more for the fun of it.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## black chef (Nov 20, 2007)

the foodnetwork has been reduced to a travel channel.

i'm primarily watching discovery home now.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Nov 20, 2007)

lol @ the dude who said those were the only guys he can watch.

You don't like Tyler Florence?  How can anyone not like that guy?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 20, 2007)

I believe that Mario Batali is an excellent chef.   The only problem I ever had with him is that he talked too fast and too much history.  History is ok, but like I said, he talked too fast and I could pick up bits here and there and missed the recipes.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 21, 2007)

You're right about Mario, he taught alot but with his nose in the air!
He made a comment once about being about to get some ingredient anywhere "unless you're in the midwest or something"
'scuse me?

Does it matter where or how a person lives to believe they could possibly know something about good food? 

I was born in NY and know what he meant, but only to a point. True, it's the land of bland, but it doesn't mean we're ignorant!


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 21, 2007)

I like Tyler, too. I notice that he is now wearing a wedding band. Anyone know when he got married?


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

Or who he married?  lol


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

I don't know her name, at least not yet.  But she is very pregnant in some of the shots and a baby in a few others.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

Check out tylerflorence.com


----------



## letscook (Nov 21, 2007)

my favs.  paula dean, tyler, giada, ida, alton,  and rachel is good to but she wears me out. I like emerial live show only  but I watch him for a while then not. he has gotten to commerical or to uppity. not like he was before.  I watch guy sometimes.
i hate all the travel shows now .  your right it has turned into the travel channel.  I have learned alot tho from the food channel. Love it.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 21, 2007)

I recall watching the Food Network when it started. I wonder if anyone remembers Emeril as the host of the first incarnation of "How to Boil Water"? I was also a fan of David Rosengarten's show "Taste". I have often wondered what happened between him and The Food Network.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2007)

Y'all must have missed this entire thread on this subject just yesterday 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/next-iron-chef-question-anyone-know-40196.html


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 21, 2007)

CharlieD said:


> There is no more cooking on the FN, it's either traveling or some psico babel. I kept basic 2 for cable just to get FN, but looks like I'm going to cansel it pretty soon here. It is waiste of money.


 
Charlie they still cook during the day!
Stay home all day and you'll get some cookin!!


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

Maybe KElf can merge the two threads!!


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 21, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I think they figure out the folks who can't watch cooking shows during the day have no time to cook at night. So they just keep telling us about all kind of good restaurants out there. i guess so we don't go hungry we should go out to eat.


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 21, 2007)

Gossie said:


> Maybe KElf can merge the two threads!!



I merged them.  

Everyone knows I have to say this - You guys know how I frown on FoodTV bashing.  Sorry, I can't help it.  This thread has been pretty much ok though - but there can be so much hate and negativity that people get caught up in.  These are REAL people who live and breath like we do with quirks just like each and every one of us.  Their quirks are just on TV for all to see - no need to bash them for it.  If I had a show people would hate me for my extremely long legs and long blond hair (the name "kitchenelf" is just to throw everyone off )

........sorry, I'm done.   Hey, I'll take Tyler off his wife's hands, whoever she is - as long as he does yard work I doubt my husband would even mind!


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 21, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Things change.



Well, yeah, but that statement isn't proof of anything.



Callisto in NC said:


> Well, it was public at the auditions.  I guess
> there's a difference between public and broadcast?



By public, I meant a news story or news release or something that you could link to. It doesn't make sense to me that if Mario left, he would deny it.



Callisto in NC said:


> They did say, as Charlie pointed out, he's no
> longer doing ICA.



Well, as I pointed out, Mario said in Sept. that he had already done some
ICA episodes for the upcoming season: 
Food Network Is Still Hot for Mario Batali

And he's still listed on the FN ICA page:
Mario Batali - Masaharu Morimoto - Cat Cora - Bobby Flay - Iron Chef America - Show List A To Z - TV - Food Network

And on his own page: Mario Batali : Hosts / Celebrity Chefs : TV : Food Network 

If he was gone, I'd think they would remove him.



Callisto in NC said:


> Cat doesn't and likely a Morimoto show wouldn't get ratings in America because of the language barrier.  They also subtitle him, even on the last Next ICA they had him subtitled.
> 
> With no shows and him off of ICA, I'd say that's kind of confirmation that
> they've parted ways.



Since the fact that Cat Cora has no show of her own doesn't mean she's off ICA, I would think the same would apply to Mario. I'm still not convinced he's off ICA.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

Cat Cora isn't doing the "Kitchen Accomplished" show anymore?   Was watching about 4 am.


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree with you to a point. I think Besh is a better technical chef than Symon and of course the fact that he is from Louisiana also brings out my "rootin for the hometown boy" part of me.  I think Symon has a better personality and camera presence though and I think that is what might have won it for him. As far as Symon's laugh, it doesn't really bother me but it does sound pretty goofy. The first time I heard his laugh was when He and Wayne Harley Brachman had a show on foodtv called "Melting Pot".  Both are kinda flaky but I get a kick outta those types so...........





LEFSElover said:


> Happy to see others have an opinion on this topic.
> John Besh for me, was/is better in many factors and wish he'd have won.
> Funny to me how some like the Symon laugh because to me, it's finger nails on a chalk board. Difference is what makes the world go round I guess.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 21, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, yeah, but that statement isn't proof of anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, we all know Michael Simon is the Next Iron Chef and yet he's not listed.  Guess that means the list isn't accurate.  He's gone, as others have said in this thread.  

Not sure your reasoning on Cat, it really makes no sense.  She's never had a show that I've seen and she's still on, she was a judge on NICA.  Mario wasn't.  He's gone.  It's sad, but it's also a fact.  No shows, no ICA.  That means gone.  

September was a long time ago.  Things change.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm watching a Thanksgiving show on FN right now and it was recorded a bit back.  I say that because Giada is still a skinny twig and she was showing this weekend on the Today show.  Mario and Sara are not on the show.  Adds to that makes you wonder thing. 

I would never bash FN.  I love the channel.  Just saying Mario and Sara are no longer on.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 21, 2007)

The first "cooking shows" I remember watching were live broadcasts on a local TV channel (circa: 1953) with basically TV Celeberity Housewives demonstrating cooking techniques and recipes for other housewives - and once in a while they would have a guest professional cook/chef. Then in college (circa: 1970) and the years after I got into watching the cooking shows on PBS - _The Gourmet_ (David Wade), _The Galloping Gourmet_ (Graham Kerr), _The Frugal Gourmet_ (Jeff Smith), _The French Chef_ (Julia Child), there was Martin Yan, Justin Wilson, and heck - I can't remember them all! I still watch the PBS cooking shows ... Jacques Pepin, America's Test Kitchen, Rick Bayless - miss some they have dropped ... can't remember all the names.

Food Network is evolving ... whether I like the direction they are taking is not isn't going to change the direction they have decided to go. So - I'm back to looking to other channels - and finding some good "how-to" shows!

As for Simon vs Besh - I was rooting for Besh. Yep, that swordfish dessert (trying to please Morimoto) probably did him in ... if I remember right, Morimoto's trout ice-cream did him in, too. NOTE TO SELF: fish does not make a good desert. 

As for Mario - I swear I saw him (Molto Mario) on another channel the other night - one that I think is owned by FN, or one that owns FN. 

Now - I want to see a battle between ICA Michael Simon and Paula, Michael and Bobby Dean in battle .... BUTTER!


----------



## Cajun Cook (Nov 21, 2007)

I am not quite sure why some peeps are worried about bashing FoodTV.  I love watching the shows as well but I think the path they are currently taking, which seems to be more "Reality TV" type shows is pretty disappointing. If something is bad...say so.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 21, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Now - I want to see a battle between ICA Michael Simon and Paula, Michael and Bobby Dean in battle .... BUTTER!


Sunday night, close enough. Paula and Cat verses Tyler and Robert Irvine battle DESSERT.


ETA ~ I'm watching ICA and the pictures in the back DO NOT include Mario as one of the Iron Chefs.  Believe me, this saddens me.  I love Mario.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 21, 2007)

Yep - just watched ICA Simon win his 1st battle - and the ICA photos on the wall, from left to right, were ... Flay, Cora, Simon.



			
				Callisto said:
			
		

> Sunday night, close enough. Paula and Cat verses Tyler and Robert Irvine battle DESSERT.


 
Next Sunday or last Sunday? Darn - if I missed that ... who won?

Paula and Irvine know how to used "packaged" stuff and frequently do (well, Robert does on those "Cooking Impossible" episodes) ..... Cat and Tyler are more "scratch" cooks ....


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 21, 2007)

Happy to see others have an opinion on this topic.
Chef Symon has talent, true enough.
Reading these posts though, I see we all have different reasons for watching the food network.
MB's not a favorite and I seldom watch him although his cooking skills are certainly there.   Plus, I took his lead about ordering a favorite cookbook that he featured on his MM show [Essentials of Classic Italian Cooking by M Hazan]. He isn't particularly appealing to me as a viewer though [and viewer opinions factor in I think].
MM isn't often asked to compete in IC. True.
John Besh for me, was/is better in many factors and wish he'd have won.
Difference is what makes the world go round I guess.
For the most part, many of them have run their stint [IMNSHO] and it's time to move on to others.  I'm waiting for new talent.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

Iron Chef Symon won


----------



## Gossie (Nov 21, 2007)

Michael in FtW said:


> Yep - just watched ICA Simon win his 1st battle - and the ICA photos on the wall, from left to right, were ... Flay, Cora, Simon.



No Morimoto?


----------



## carolelaine (Nov 26, 2007)

Paula and Kat won, but it was a very entertaining episode.  Reruns of Molto Mario are on Fine Living.  I watch them sometimes.  I assumed Molto Mario and Sara's Secrets were canceled a few years ago as all I've seen are reruns.  I liked Jamie Oliver and he went away too.  Is he on anywhere?


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't think Jamie is... I just saw him on Martha Stewart a few minutes ago, I should rewind it and see if he says anything.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

Gossie said:


> No Morimoto?


Nope.  Interestingly enough, they did show Mario last night AND Michael.  I wish they'd make up their minds, although this could have been "one of the two" eps he was obliged to film.  All he did was stand there for the opening.  

I thought it was entertaining enough and it will repeat again.


----------



## Jeff G. (Nov 26, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Nope.  Interestingly enough, they did show Mario last night AND Michael.  I wish they'd make up their minds, although this could have been "one of the two" eps he was obliged to film.  All he did was stand there for the opening.
> 
> I thought it was entertaining enough and it will repeat again.




You don't think they are all really standing there every show??  
They have an opening clip for the show.  They know who is going to be picked well before the taping and have stand inns for the show taping.  The Chef's picked fly in just for the taping.  After all, they all have real jobs...

For the first episode with Michael I don't think they had time to get new opening filmed with all the chefs...


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2007)

Callisto in NC said:


> Well, we all know Michael Simon is the Next Iron Chef and yet he's not listed.



Not listed on the page title, or not listed on the page itself? He's on it now, along with Batali. Whoever updated the Web page neglected to update the page title, which appears in Bookmarks/Favorites and in links on this forum when you put in an URL: Mario Batali - Masaharu Morimoto - Cat Cora - Bobby Flay - Iron Chef America - Show List A To Z - TV - Food Network


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 26, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> You don't think they are all really standing there every show??
> They have an opening clip for the show.  They know who is going to be picked well before the taping and have stand inns for the show taping.  The Chef's picked fly in just for the taping.  After all, they all have real jobs...
> 
> For the first episode with Michael I don't think they had time to get new opening filmed with all the chefs...



I thought some might find this interesting: Iron Chef America: Secrets of Kitchen Stadium -- Jack Myers Media Village


----------



## Callisto in NC (Nov 26, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> You don't think they are all really standing there every show??
> They have an opening clip for the show.  They know who is going to be picked well before the taping and have stand inns for the show taping.  The Chef's picked fly in just for the taping.  After all, they all have real jobs...
> 
> For the first episode with Michael I don't think they had time to get new opening filmed with all the chefs...


Well, someone's standing there.  The opening last night was completely different than usual.


----------



## Gossie (Nov 26, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> You don't think they are all really standing there every show??
> They have an opening clip for the show.  They know who is going to be picked well before the taping and have stand inns for the show taping.  The Chef's picked fly in just for the taping.  After all, they all have real jobs...
> 
> For the first episode with Michael I don't think they had time to get new opening filmed with all the chefs...



Jeff might be right.  They have new chef uniforms this season, and it might just be they hadn't gotten all the opening stuff done.  It doesn't sound efficient or organized, but it could have happened. LoL


----------

